
Microsoft's Xbox One reputation system is built to make trolls play with trolls - illdave
http://www.theverge.com/2013/7/3/4491108/microsoft-xbox-one-reputation-system-cordons-off-trolls
======
Ovid
Hmm, very interesting quote (emphasis mine):

> If we see consistently that people, for instance, don't like playing with
> you, that you're consistently blocked, that you're the subject of
> enforcement actions because _you 're sending naked pictures of yourself to
> people that don't want naked pictures of you_... Blatant things like that
> have the ability to quickly reduce your Reputation score.

If you think about it, what he just said is "Microsoft is quite happy with you
using Xbox one to send naked pictures of yourself so long as everyone
consents."

On one hand, that seems a very fair attitude. On the other hand, that's a very
provocative statement (but probably not so much for the target audience).

 _Update_ : I also suspect that the question is not whether or not this system
can be gamed, but _how_ it will be gamed. It seems a simple enough idea, but
trolls are going to have fun figuring out how to exploit this. They know there
will be a "troll hell" that no one wants to be in and they'll do everything in
their power to figure out how to push people there.

That being said, I love this idea (I'd probably love it more if I were a
gamer).

